# Do you like German Shepherds???



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If you do, here are two links to some really great pictures.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing! Have you entered a picture of your shepherd? 

And yes I do like shepherds. Especially the white ones!:smile:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the links to the German Shepherd pictures. I especially loved the shelter dogs. We adopted Jody from MOGS (Missouri German Shepherd Rescue)...she is a failed foster!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd I entered this picture

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/2286-i-just-entered-picture.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jodysmom said:


> Thanks for the links to the German Shepherd pictures. I especially loved the shelter dogs. We adopted Jody from MOGS (Missouri German Shepherd Rescue)...she is a failed foster!


What do you mean by failed foster? Do you mean someone took on the responsibility, then quit on the dog ?? If so I just hate those kind of people.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Todd, we are a foster family for MOGS and would foster German Shepherds until they were adopted. When we went to pick up our new foster dog, Jody, we fell in love with her. We say she is a failed foster because we adopted her.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Todd I entered this picture
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/2286-i-just-entered-picture.html


Tony is gorgeous! Wonderful picture!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> What do you mean by failed foster? Do you mean someone took on the responsibility, then quit on the dog ?? If so I just hate those kind of people.


A failed foster is someone that takes a foster into their home and ends up adopting the dog. They "failed" as a foster family because they kept the dog they were only supposed to be temporarily caring for.... 

ie. they couldn't stand to part with the dog and wanted it to become part of their lives permanently


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I do love German Shepherds! I also have been a member of that forum for years...it's great for those who have or just love the breed. :biggrin:

Your GSD is a total HUNK! Just gorgeous...excellent pigment, too!

Here is my GSD..Toffee
She was playing in the sprinklers..:smile:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Not my favorite breed, but I do love them. 
I'll look at the pics!


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Gia said:


> I do love German Shepherds!


Is yours a dark sable? Couldn't tell from the face.. but what a nice looking dog! :smile:


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Yes, she is considered Black Sable. Her sire is Black Sable and her dam is Solid Black. I can never decide which color I like best, lol, a gorgeous GSD is a sight to behold, no matter what the color!
Here's another picture


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

rawfeederr said:


> Not my favorite breed, but I do love them.
> I'll look at the pics!


Wait, I thought I read that Tiger was half GSD and half Rottie. Or am I mistaken? I remember always thinking how cute Tiger is, then you said in some post that she was 1/2 GSD & 1/2 rottie and I thought "So THAT'S what the product of my brother's rottie and my GSD would look like."

Did I make that up in my head? :tongue: Tiger really is a cutie regardles of breed combo. :biggrin:

Richelle


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Toffee sure is a pretty girl!! 

Richelle


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Wait, I thought I read that Tiger was half GSD and half Rottie. Or am I mistaken? I remember always thinking how cute Tiger is, then you said in some post that she was 1/2 GSD & 1/2 rottie and I thought "So THAT'S what the product of my brother's rottie and my GSD would look like."
> 
> Did I make that up in my head? :tongue: Tiger really is a cutie regardles of breed combo. :biggrin:
> 
> Richelle


Yep, Tiger's a GSD/Rottie mix! He only weighs 45lbs tho because he was the runt. :smile:
Thanks for the compliment, I ♥ him


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Gia said:


> Yes, she is considered Black Sable. Her sire is Black Sable and her dam is Solid Black. I can never decide which color I like best, lol, a gorgeous GSD is a sight to behold, no matter what the color!
> Here's another picture


Wow she is beautiful!!! I love Black Sables, if I got a GSD I would have to get one. :smile:


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments...Toffee likes being told she's beautiful..lol :smile:
Tiger is a beautiful dog, too! I knew a Rottie/ Dobie cross when I was younger and his name was Beno. He was absolutely incredible!! I figure a Rottie/ GSD cross would be just as great. 
The thing about Sable GSD's is that they are born lighter and then their color darkens and changes as they grow. While most classic black & tan GSD's are born almost black and then lighten as they grow. Toffee has a black belly unlike most others have a tan belly..


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Gia said:


> Thanks for the compliments...Toffee likes being told she's beautiful..lol :smile:
> Tiger is a beautiful dog, too! I knew a Rottie/ Dobie cross when I was younger and his name was Beno. He was absolutely incredible!! I figure a Rottie/ GSD cross would be just as great.
> The thing about Sable GSD's is that they are born lighter and then their color darkens and changes as they grow. While most classic black & tan GSD's are born almost black and then lighten as they grow. Toffee has a black belly unlike most others have a tan belly..


Toffee.. I love that name!
Really?, I never knew that they changed their coat color as they grew!


----------

